# currumbin Creek - Sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well guys,

I hit currumbin Creek sunday morning a little later than first planned, 
was on the water by 6am i think, paddled down towards the mouth flicking sotfies at the weed beds, managed three small lizards and missed a few hits around the hwy bridge,

I then thought i would paddle up stream towards the galleon way bridge.
great looking water up there and looks like it would be pretty fishy, ran into a few other yak fishos, one of which had a couple of good jacks and another had a good lizard.

not a real productive fishing session for me but was good to paddle up the creek and see the potential of my local waterway.

i hope top start fishing it more often and fingers crossed land a jack in there.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Always good fun too suss out the local area for potential spots!
Hopefully next time you'll land a couple of keepers!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Twas good to see a few fellow AFKK'ers out enjoying a great morning in Currumbin creek.

I obviously arrived just before Ben and had landed a nice little trevor before Ben had hit the water. Camera shows picture taken at 5.54am.










Had been casting the popper in under some trees when I saw some good swirls out towards the middle. Something was harrasing the baitfish :shock:
Quickly fired out a cast in the general vicinity and hooked up within a few meters/seconds.

Continued up the creek having plenty of bream looking and trying to eat the popper. No takers though.
Had just passed a drain (which I had a few prospective casts at) when the rod I had in the rear holder - trolling a medium diver was hit hard.










Apart from the hit and initial run didn't put up a much of a tussle. glad I had employed the twisted leader as 1 strand had been cut through only leaving 1x12lb holding the fish. Once I noticed this I was extra careful about the landing phase. Camera shows time of 6.43am.

The creek winds around a bit so there is always a stretch out of the wind.
This is how it looked at 6.58am.










Continued on and at 7.33 caught my second jack. this one was a little larger (38cm) It smashed the lure but this one didn't give up so easily.










Finally at around 8am I managed to pin one of the 1000's of bream that had been slapping, slurping, nibbling, harrasing but failing to hookup on the popper. Went on to land 5 bream all between 25-30cm.










Managed a small happy moment right at the end before calling it a day.

All in all very enjoyable morning, a few fish landed and a new fishing location sussed (I'll be back).

Ash


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good job Ash!
Love the descriptions and time lapse photos/commentary of what the creek looked like!!
What depth does a medium diver dive too?
Cheers to a good morning!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dale,

That particular one seemed to run about 1.6 meters.

I guess my lure depth vocab would be.
Shallow - less than a meter
Medium - 1-2 meters
Deep - 2-4 meters
Extra deep - 4+ meters

I think this is going to be one of the most underrated uses of the new sounder. I Will know exactly what depth each lure runs at and can match the lure to the water depth and where fish are holding.

Most of Currumbin creek where I was fishing, at low tide anyway, seems to be between 2-2.5 meters

Ash


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Ash,

great pics mate, i still cant believe those jacks, thats a great effort.

you showed me the diver that did the damage but what type is it, 
is it one of the new daiwas?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Ben, I wish I could tell you 

I would also like to tell you it was a 3 for $10 jobby at A-mart. 
But alas It is one of the more expensive ones in the collection.

OK just for you here are the details. (ONLY BEN MAY READ PAST THIS POINT)

http://www.duel.co.jp/catalogue/m_aile/aile_lure_mg7090d/aile_lure_mg7090d.html

90mm floating version in colour HGRB.

I actually may get a few more of these.
Great action and fantastic hooks straight out of the box.
I think these would also make a great lure for smaller barra.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Envious of the Jacks!
What line do you use Ash, and what class rod/reel? 
I've been bricked several times, when Bream fishing in Summer and suspect Jack might have been the culprit, but 4 and 6lb fireline just doesn't seem to cause him any concern?

Re Happy Moments, had one fall off a lure and stick 4 spines into my foot last July - the pain was special!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> OK just for you here are the details. (ONLY BEN MAY READ PAST THIS POINT)
> 
> http://www.duel.co.jp/catalogue/m_aile/aile_lure_mg7090d/aile_lure_mg7090d.html
> 
> ...


gee they look good Ash, 
if you dont mind me asking what sorta $$ are we talking for these and who stocks them?

i am keen to get a few saltwater lures as at the moment ive only got bass lures and deep divers etc.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

beauty stretch of water ... those Jacks are a nice looking fish.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Adrian,

I caught both Jacks on an outfit that I would day is a general purpose rig.
Can cast lures from 5-15cm easily. (not quite able to cast sx40's with any distance/accuracy).
For most reels I have two spools one with 10lb the other with 15 or 20lb.
Graphite rod rated around 4-6kg - in this case was a Shimano Raider - barra mauler (2 piece for easy traveling)

This rig can handle a wide variety of speices. May be overkill on the flathead - But slightly undergunned on a big Barra.

I usually adapt the leader/drag to the fish/conditions - Will go lighter (12lb) where flathead will be the main target. Through to 40lb+ if Barra were the target.
Jacks would need 20-30lb leader IMO.

Both of yesterdays jacks could have been landed on 8-10lb line If you had the right leader and drag setting. I had one reel with 10lb and the other with 20lb - Both had roughly the same drag setting.

Ben.
I got that lure at Jones tackle in Brisbane but have seen them in other places. Duel and Yo-Zuri are the same. So possibly you will find a Yo-Zuri Mag minnow. If you can get them for under $20 your doing OK.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice fish Ash, that little trev would have been fun on the popper.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Bugger! I knew I should have come down. Jacks! I've still only heard of them. Well done.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTdqM8MAABVXgAASYGEQgVAAP+eeoCAAlIip/lNU9T9J6RppHqNM00GqemTKBo2oDQ0CAUQCT+evJ9nxULFiIQpQkZFVMjnesspsaVqCW16acjCRQjkohkJasohvcv9v+X0nx9+qJg6QenHhGEArHKdbTMmzJCB4ZhMh5xbaMazL4lXVr+1qsQThjFiJAOH0YJrJ95rEvxdyRThQkDdqM8M=


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice reports guys. Very jealous of the jacks, poly. Will definately be making an effort to get down there now.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Ash,
Well Done ,good to see some jacks off the yaks now untill April is the best time for jacks on the Goldy heaps around under 40 cm at the moment but any jack's a good jack.Cheers FB


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great outcome Ash and glad you got a result after driving down, its a nice little waterway to paddle any time of year


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Great report, I too envy those Jacks.

Whats the boat traffic like on the creek?

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mac_fish said:


> Whats the boat traffic like on the creek?


Quieter than most GC waterways Sel


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> mac_fish said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the boat traffic like on the creek?
> ...


down the mouth area there is a bit but as soon as you venture upstream from the hwy bridge its quiet as. I think i saw 2 tinnys. i was surprised at how narrow it is though. I always pictured the currumbin creek as a big wide creek, not really the case


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

So where can you launch from in Currumbin Crk?
I might be looking at a trip down that way March -April.
I was looking at doing some of the canals for bream and try TALABUJURRA(SPELLING) AND Currumdim.
Nice fish mate hope you didn't get them all.
Regards Kris. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Crayman said:


> So where can you launch from in Currumbin Crk?
> .............TALABUJURRA(SPELLING) AND Currumdim.


Kris from memory you are coming to the Poona outing and I will have my GC street directory with me and can easily show you mate rather than be confused here..just remind me


----------

